# 2 John 7-11



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 19, 2004)

I think we'd all agree that 2 John 7-11 applies to letting false teachers speak from your pulpit and treating them as brothers/sisters in Christ.

Would it also apply to purchasing materials from that person's ministry (i.e. - even for 'research' purposes by apologists and counter-cult folks)

?uzzled:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 26, 2004)

I buy things from CBD occasionally, and they have just about as much heresy as anyone.


----------

